# Great Roads In The Uk



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Been away "up north" last week and on Friday night was driving from Southport to a friend's in Sheffield.

Rush hour traffic on the motorways. Stop start on the Manchester ring-road, and then after 2 hours came to Glossop and hit traffic jams. By this time I was feeling very tired and irritated, but once through Glossop the traffic died off and I came to the Snakes Pass! Wow!!










What a great driving road! Twisty single lane road that crosses the Peak District (just over 500m at the highest point). I got to my friends house enthusing about the road and what fun it was, and he told me it was a shame it was dark and I couldn't see the views. The next morning I drove back to Glossop (and back again) and he was right - fantastic road!









So come on, what are your favourite driving roads?

Rich


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Toshi said:


> So come on, what are your favourite driving roads?
> 
> Rich


The one that doesn't have loads of potholes in it.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

snake pass is great

most of the roads around saddleworth moor are also good

I havent been along it for a while but i used to like the a65 to kirkby lonsdale, as do hundreds of bikers each weekend in the summer


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love snake pass and woodhead pass, if I ever go to manchester from here I try and go on one of those. The M62 is awful!

A68 is a nice road


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

A483 from Wrexham to Swansea, 118 miles of brilliant biking road, an awesome experience when zoned in


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Blandford to Salisbury is always fun, especially when you know the road. A303 is great for a blast too.

I also have some found memories of driving Guilford to Portsmouth on the A3 in my 1.9 205 GTi before speed cameras..............


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

There are some corking roads in North Wales, especially in Snowdonia. Trouble is that our beloved Chief Constable Mr. Brunstrom, wants to ban motorcycles from using them at weekends!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Snake pass get's my vote, bloody mad road







I don't drive slow but when the kids pass me I do wonder if they will make it to the end


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Snake pass get's my vote, bloody mad road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousin owns the garage at the bottom of the snake and many people don't make it too the end. The number of people he's helped scrape of the side of the hill is crazy.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

So many I could name, used some right belters over the years for road test pics, mind you the A708 from Selkirk to Moffat sticks in my mind, drove it a bit briskly once 31 miles in 29 mins, very exciting!!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

The A686 is a great road too (if thats the one with the bikers cafe at the top?) and of course Buttertubs pass is amazing and VERY scary to drive fast


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Been away "up north" last week and on Friday night was driving from Southport to a friend's in Sheffield.
> 
> Rush hour traffic on the motorways. Stop start on the Manchester ring-road, and then after 2 hours came to Glossop and hit traffic jams. By this time I was feeling very tired and irritated, but once through Glossop the traffic died off and I came to the Snakes Pass! Wow!!
> 
> ...


I'm doing that road tomorrow, I love it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I stopped and watched the emap boys taking pics on the bends on the A427 twix the Benefields once.

Bloody nutters!

A7 north of Galashiels is fun!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I stopped and watched the emap boys taking pics on the bends on the A427 twix the Benefields once.
> 
> Bloody nutters!
> 
> A7 north of Galashiels is fun!


Nutters, not us 

That down hill left at the bottom is my fav for pics, use it lots, especially this time of year, good grip









Yep A7 is great, this is making me want to go for a nice sedate drive


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Anywhere on the west coast of Scotland - north of Fort William. Other than the sheep, you have the road to yourself.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

******* despise cars and driving in general but if I had to choose, I'd say the Llanberis Pass in Wales.

A.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Robert said:


> Anywhere on the west coast of Scotland - north of Fort William. Other than the sheep, you have the road to yourself.


Yep, the roads around Shieldaig and Applecross are especially entertaining.

http://www.stevecarter.com/picaday/roads.htm


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

best roads- ive said it before on here has to be the a470 if you get that road empty and road work free theres no better - i dont agree with its top 5 status but bikers seem to like it.

some crakers in scotland i love the road from moffat to fort william through glencoe and then onto inverness past loch ness awesome when empty.

but the scariest has to be either the pase of the cattle at applecross or the old road to mallaig some of the bends on that road were down right lethal.

best road ever has to be the amalfi coast i did it 2 years ago in a smart roadster ive never had so much fun in a car ,well maybe once .


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

nursegladys said:


> A483 from Wrexham to Swansea, 118 miles of brilliant biking road, an awesome experience when zoned in


Yep, can't beat it, even on four wheels, especially in early autumn, the colours are fantastic


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That does sound like a cracker and I will try it.

I am very fond of the roads from Oban to Fort William and Oban to Campbelltown


----------

